# Adding A Red Jewel to a 55 Ga Corner Tank



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

Recently I wrote regarding 6 African Cichlids residing in my 55 ga corner Tank. I believe them to be an Auratus, Cobalt Blue, Yellow Lab, two Orange Spot Hybrids,and what looks like what is called a Dogtooth. The Dogtooth has the Blue and black striping vertically on its body. These fish get along fine in this combination, all though there is chasing and some aggression at times. My question is can I add a Red Jewel or should I leave this tank alone because of potential aggression, or what else can be mixed with them in this size foot print? The dimensions on the tank are 25Hx 3 sides of 13 across the front x two sides of 22 along the sides that go into the corner. It basically is a 5 sided tank.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I really don't believe that what you have will work out long term in this tank. Once all the fish start to mature, you'll know for sure, but I would be a bit hesitant to throw anything else into that mix. If you had a regular 55G long tank, your chances for success would be greater, but the auratus and Cobalt in a smaller footprint have the potential for disaster.

Have you considered starting all over with your stocking on this tank, and choosing more suitable species? There are lots of combinations that would stand a better chance of working out, and enable you to move on with your stocking...

The introduction of one new fish at this point could throw everything in turmoil, and it's never a good idea to _only_ introduce one fish into an established tank where the others are already settled in.


----------



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Cichlidaholic, I will be looking into a 100 ga but keeping the 55 decorative. What would be a good mix for that footprint on the 55 ga. to start over. I'am not really new to the hobby, I've had oscars, severums, red devils, and angel fish, also dabbled in marine but never was able to find the right sizes of tanks for optimum fish growth. The red devil out grew that 55 gallon very early and I had to return him to LFS.

Thanks for your help and What would be a good african mix for the 100 ga


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The 100G increases your options alot. Are you interested in a show tank (possibly all male) or potential breeding? Malawi or Tanganyikan?

What is the depth from front to back on the 55G? You might pull off a group of Ps. demasoni and Yellow labs in that one for your decorative tank.


----------



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Cichlidaholic, how ya doing.
The 55 ga is 25 inches from front to the back corner. I would like to try my hand at breeding in the 100 ga, and keep the 55 for show. If Ps Demasoni and yellow labs are the key for the 55, how many could I keep in that footprint. Do we still use the terminology 1 inch of fish per gallon of water or has the system changed. In other words in a 55 ga, 10 five inch fish shouldn't be a problem. But then again it is not a traditional square 55.

Thanks


----------



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

Forgot to say that in the 100ga, I would like to try breeding the Malawi.

Thanks for the knowledgeable input, much better than lfs


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think you might be able to work out the demasoni / Yellow lab combo in the smaller tank, but I really believe you'll have to go heavy on the rock work and bring it pretty high up in the tank. Because of the strange footprint, I'd go with 12 demasoni and a trio of Yellow labs. (If you had more space from front to back I'd say more, but this is how I would start out.)

The 100G is going to give you alot more options. I would start browsing through the profile section and choose 4-5 species. Try to stay away from picking two species of the same genus, and stay away from species that look similar to each other. Once you know what you're interested in, post back here with your "wish list" and I'm sure everyone will be glad to help you determine what will work and how many of each species you will need. :thumb:


----------



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks that's great information.Should the 12 demasoni be introduced into the tank at the same time with the existing yellow lab, and two additional yellow labs, or can the demasoni be introduced at intervals? Also will the larger existing yellow lab now become more dominant because of it's size?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Since the 55 is already cycled, you should be fine introducing them all at once.

If money is an issue (demasoni can be pricey in many areas) you can introduce them in smaller groups as long as they are small (less than an inch) and as long as you're sure you'll be able to find more when you need them.

Because of their conspecific aggression, you will need the full 12 once they start to grow up a bit. :thumb:


----------

